# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 >  [Hire] reverse engineer

## frenkey

Hi at all!

I'm part of a group of bot developers for GW2.

Since we are a bit short with people who know how to reverse engineer we are looking to get a person to support our bot development by *finding specific pointers for GW2*. 

The way in how we will pay can be discussed. (e.g. per filled pointer request) 

If you are interested in helping us out and earning some bucks please let me know.
_
P.s.: new account to keep my projects separated_

----------

